# Hackingtosh, comment ça marche ?



## Pochtroi (14 Février 2015)

Bonjour, suite à la mort de mon ibook G4, je réfléchis à son remplacement par une ordinateur fixe.
Mon souci, comme beaucoup de monde, je n'ai pas (ou peu) de sous.

Si j'achète un ordi, j'aimerai, comme pour mon premier ordinateur, qu'il puisse me faire le plus d'années possible. Donc je pense que le mieux est de partir d'entrée sur un systèmleb très récent, histoire qu'il soit désuet le plus tard possible.

Je regardais donc les iMacs qui tournent sur Yosemite en occasion. J'arrive à trouer dans mes tarifs des iMacs 2007 ou 2008.

Ensuite, je me dis que mon impératif n'est pas d'avoir un Mac, mais plutôt de tourner sur OS X, mais pourquoi pas sur une tour HP, Compaq, Dell ou peu importe, tous sont aussi laids les uns que les autres.

Sauriez-vous me dire ce que je dois avoir comme configuration pour installer Yosemite sur un PC, s'il existe dans le commerce des PC sans Windows, et surtout si à configuration identique, un PC sera moins cher qu'un Mac ou si la différence de prix est simplement justifiée par des composants plus performants sur Mac ?

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Pochtroi (14 Février 2015)

Bon, je cherche, mais je ne comprends pas grand chose :

Par exemple, je trouve ce genre de choses en occasion. D'après ce qui est écrit, ça semble ressembler à s'y méprendre à un Mac Pro bien monté. S'il est possible de mettre OS X dessus, ça revient à une économie de ... 3000euros sur 4000 !!!

Il doit y avoir qqch que je n'ai pas compris. Qu'est-ce qui justifie cette différence de prix ?
Qu'est ce qui serait incompatible avec OS X dans l'exemple que j'ai trouvé ?
Je précise que je n'ai jamais monté de PC de ma vie, juste démonté et remonté mes MACs (portables uniquement) quand ils étaient en panne.
Est-ce que vous pensez que c'est faisable d'acheter un PC pour en faire un hackintosh, quitte à devoir changer p/ exemple la carte graphique ou autre ou est-ce que ça demande des compétence qu'on apprends pas en 2 jours ?

Je suis un peu dans le vague, mais quand je vois le prix d'un PC d'occase, ça me fait chier de devoir me racheter un mac. En revanche, je ne peux pas passer sur Windows, ni même Linux tant que je n'ai pas récupéré mes anciens fichiers et trouvé une alternative Linux à l'ensemble des logiciels que j'utilise (ça peut prende bcp de temps).

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Pochtroi (15 Février 2015)

Re bonjour à tous, j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.
J'ai récupéré un PC portable HP compaq 6710b et j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'installer un OS X et lequel ?
Je ne sais pas du tout ce que vaut mon PC par rapport à un iBook, MacBook, MacBookPro...

J'ai trouvé ses caractéristiques ici http://www.cnet.com/products/hp-com...o-downgrade-2-gb-ram-120-gb-hdd-series/specs/
J'ai trouvé ça dans les infos système du PC :

CPU : Intel Core 2 duo T7300 2GHz
BIOS Version : HP 68DDU F.08 23/05/2007
Chipset : Mobile Intel GM965 Express
RAM : 2Go DDR2 667MHz


Avez-vous une idée ?


----------



## Buyn (16 Février 2015)

Salut,

Personnellement, ce que j'ai fait il y a bientôt deux ans maintenant, c'est que j'ai monté moi-même mon pc.

Si tu veux quelques choses de performant et d'un peu moins chers, alors je te conseil de le monter toi-même.
Il suffit de choisir les bons composants, et c'est tout. Si tu ne sais pas le monter toi-même tu peux toujours aller dans un magasin près de chez toi et ils peuvent te le monter très rapidement, et c'est gratuit normalement si tu achètes quelques composants chez eux.

Pour ma part, j'étais parti sur une config :

Carte-mère         : P8Z77-V LX
Processeur         : Intel Core i5-3750k @3.4Ghz
RAM                   : Corsair Vengeance Blue (2x8GB)
SSD                    : Crucial M4 256Gb
HDD                    : Seagate Barracuda 2To
Carte-Graphique : Sapphire Vappor X 7970 3Go GHZ Edition
Alimentation        : F4tal1ty 750W (500 ~ 600W sont suffisants, mais je voulais prendre une alim puissante une fois pour toute, en cas où j'ajouterai une autre carte graphique)
Ventillateur CPU  : Noctua NH-U12 (Le CPU n'a jamais dépassé 48°C et ce, même lorsque je jouais pendant des heures d'affilés sur des jeux gourmands comme BattleField 3, ArmA 3, etc. en Ultra et lorsque je ne joue pas, il ne dépasse jamais les 40°C).

Et maintenant, il y a une semaine, j'ai installé Yosemite dessus et ça fonctionne à merveille.

Avec 2Go de RAM tu seras vraiment limité 

PS : Puis d'ailleurs tu pourras utiliser plusieurs OS si tu le souhaite (Mac OSX, Win, Linux)

Cordialement,


----------



## Pochtroi (16 Février 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse. Ne sachant pas trop que faire, j'ai mis en attendant mieux Ubuntu sur le PC que j'ai récupéré.
Mais c'est loin de la simplicité et de mes habitudes sur OSX.4... Aussi, impossible d'écrire sur mon disque dur formaté Mac, encore moins de récupérer mes anciens logiciels évidemment...

Donc c'est une solution de secours en attendant mieux.
Mon souci, c'est que j'ai du mal à faire des choix et être certain que mon ordi fonctionnera bien sous OS X. Si je respecte ce que propose Tonymacx86, normalement, y'a aucun souci d'install ? J'ai l'impression qu'on est très peu nombreux à tenter l'aventure et qu'on peut vite rester bloquer dans sa mer..
autre
Je voudrais partir d'un PC existant (qui aura donc déjà une alim, un ventilo, un DD...) et changer si nécessaire la carte mère et le proc : Tonymacx86 propose une solution petit budget sans carte graphique.
Mais comment savoir à l'avance si j'aurai besoin ou non de changer de carte mère. Sur le site de tonymacx86, ils ne parlent que des composants actuels compatibles. Pour le reste, pas d'autre solution que de demander et espérer une réponse.
Mes dernières opportunités seraient :
Monté par un pro :

CPU : Core 2 duo 5400
CM : Gygabyte ga 73pvm
RAM : 2Go ddr2 800
CG : asus ati geforce ri7 256Mo DDR3
200 euros
ou en occase particulier : http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/766041076.htm?ca=14_s, ce qui semble assez équivalent...

Si besoin, en mettant un proc neuf et une carte mère neuve, on peut avoir un ordi de compèt pour 500euros... Ou en laissant tel quel, un ordi correct pour 200-250euros... à condition qu'il tourne tel quel.

Ou alors, il faudrait que je comprenne pourquoi telle carte mère est OK et telle autre, moins conseillée. Par exemple, ta config ne reprend ni carte mère, ni proc, ni carte graphique conseillée sur tonymacx86. Comment as-tu choisis tes composants ?

Au niveau de la stabilité du système, prise en compte des boutons d'éclairage, volume etc, ça tourne correctement, ou il y a des petits bugs ?


----------



## Buyn (16 Février 2015)

Le PC je l'ai monté il y a pas mal de temps et je n'avais pas du tout l'intention d'installer MAC OS X dessus, donc je n'avais pas du tout choisi mes composants par rapport au Hackintosh, mais plutôt choisi par rapport à ce que je voulais faire du PC et de mes besoins.

Les propositions faites sur Tonymacx86 ne sont que des config "recommandées" qui ont été testées et qu'ils ont trouvé le plus stables je pense.
Il y a tellement de cartes-mère qui normalement sont compatibles... Il suffit de taper le nom, modèle d'une carte-mère et voir si quelqu'un à pu installer Mac OS X dessus et savoir s'il a des bugs/problèmes avec. 
Tu en trouveras plein sur Tonymacx, souvent avec comme titre [SUCCESS] - + modèle carte mère + version os + gpu

Depuis que je l'ai installé il y a maintenant exactement 8 jours, je n'ai pas rencontré le moindre soucis. Et j'attends encore qu'un bug se présente ^^
Je l'utilise donc depuis 8 jours maintenant.
Toutes les applications marchent sans aucun problème, redémarrer, mise en veille, fermeture de session, jouer à des jeux (e.g. MAX Payne 3) aucun problème.

Le seul petit "soucis" que j'ai eu c'était qu'en ayant installé iStat la température du CPU et GPU et de la carte-mère ne s'affichait pas. Seul celle du disque dur s'affichait, il a tout simplement suffit que j'installe 2 petits kexts (.pkg) trouvé dans le paquet de l'application Multibeast. J'ai redémarré mon ordinateur et maintenant je peux voir la température du CPU/GPU/MB 

Les deux écrans fonctionnent à merveille.


C'est quoi les SPECS de ton pc actuel? (Celui à qui tu veux changer la carte-mère)


----------



## Pochtroi (16 Février 2015)

D'accord je vais continuer à étudier tout ça.
Bah du coup pour le moment, j'ai pas vraiment de PC. Je veux une station fixe pour pouvoir la faire évoluer avec les systèmes d'exploitation : quand je ne pourrai plus mettre à jour mon OS correctement, je n'aurai qu'à changer le composant qui chie dans la colle et ce sera reparti.
Donc j'en cherche un d'occase pour pas cher, et s'il y a une carte mère à changer, suivant le prix de départ, ce ne sera pas un drame...

Pour l'instant je suis sur un vieux portable sur Ubuntu et ça rame (en un sens moins que mon iBook sous Tiger qui était devenu trop ancien pour lire la moindre vidéo ou le moindre site un peu moderne sur le web).

A priori, je prévoie plutôt celui là


> CPU : Core 2 duo 5400
> CM : Gygabyte ga 73pvm
> RAM : 2Go ddr2 800
> CG : asus ati geforce ri7 256Mo DDR3
> 200 euros




Bien qu'il semble plus ancien que le faux MacPro et même pire que mon PC portable actuel, mais au moins, c'est un pro qui est à côté de chez moi qui le vends et il sait ce que je veux faire avec, ce sera plus simple en cas de souci. Le faux MacPro est loin de chez moi et je ne connais pas le gars.


----------



## Hasgarn (17 Février 2015)

C'est 200 € jeté par la fenêtre. Comme tu le dis toi même, c'est pas puissant.
Il n'y a surtout rien à récupérer dessus le jour ou tu veux évoluer. Conclusion, tu auras un vieux truc limité dont tu ne pourras rien faire, et que tu ne revendras même pas le prix d'achat, si tu arrives à le revendre.

La station de travail que tu mettait en lien plus haut est plus intéressante : tu auras la possibilité de mettre à jour RAM, Proc, DD et GPU sans avoir à changer la Carte mère. Il faut néanmoins vérifier que cette dernière est compatible Mac OSX.

Entre nous, tu as tout intérêt à te monter ton PC pièce par pièce. Avec un budget que tu maîtriseras au composant près, tu auras le Mac de tes rêves. C'est loin d'être difficile de mettre les mains dedans.


----------

